# Thanksgiving.



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

*Have a wonderful Thanksgiving, everyone!​*


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I ditto that!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Bah Humbug.............mebbe thats a different holiday...........never mind:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> *Have a wonderful Thanksgiving, everyone!​*


 Everyone enjoy & remember to play nice with the In~laws .... Cheers ... :drinkers:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Everyone enjoy & remember to play nice with the In~laws .... Cheers ... :drinkers:


My mother-in-law is over a thousand miles away. Ya, it'll be a good day.:mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Everyone enjoy & remember to play nice with the In~laws .... Cheers ... :drinkers:


Just remember what I was taught if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I can hardly wait!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt1099 Happy Turkey Day to Everybody.:smt1099


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Football, turkey, stuffing and all those other goodies + my family and a soldier just back from Iraq who doesn't have any family. What more could I ask for... It's gonna be a great day.


I hope you all have one as memorable...


W


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Have a good one today.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Everyone enjoy & remember to play nice with the In~laws .... Cheers ... :drinkers:


Lucky me! No in-laws! :axe: :smt1097


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Waffen said:


> Football, turkey, stuffing and all those other goodies + my family and a soldier just back from Iraq who doesn't have any family. What more could I ask for... It's gonna be a great day.
> 
> I hope you all have one as memorable...
> 
> W


Good for you in taken in the soilder. Thank him/her for me.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Waffen said:


> Football, turkey, stuffing and all those other goodies + my family and a soldier just back from Iraq who doesn't have any family. What more could I ask for... It's gonna be a great day.
> 
> I hope you all have one as memorable...
> 
> W





tnoisaw said:


> Good for you in taken in the soilder. Thank him/her for me.


Tell him/her THANK YOU and WELCOME HOME!! :smt1099

And a very Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours today.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well! Have a great turkey day everyone!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy T-Day everyone!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Do not get too fat eating the turkey! :smt082


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

The day is just about over and just as I mentioned I invited a young soldier from my sons team for dinner... He is one of the nicest boys I've met. He led the family in prayer before we ate and I thought my wife was going to loose her composure. What he and my son went through during their two tours really makes the problems we have seem insignificant... 

It turned out just as I expected, and now I've added one more to my growing family. He will be joining us on Christmas and New Years, and as far as I'm concerned he can come over whenever he feels the need.

To my virtual family, I hope all of you had a wonderful day and may you be blessed as I've been.

W


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Waffen said:


> The day is just about over and just as I mentioned I invited a young soldier from my sons team for dinner... He is one of the nicest boys I've met. He led the family in prayer before we ate and I thought my wife was going to loose her composure. What he and my son went through during their two tours really makes the problems we have seem insignificant...
> 
> It turned out just as I expected, and now I've added one more to my growing family. He will be joining us on Christmas and New Years, and as far as I'm concerned he can come over whenever he feels the need.
> 
> ...


You and your wife need to pat each other on the back for a deed well done. It's fantastic that ther're people like you out there. I'm sure you have planted a seed in many here as you have in me to do the same.

Thanks


----------

